

They Live, We Sleep - blakeja
http://www.rutherford.org/publications_resources/john_whiteheads_commentary/they_live_we_sleep_a_dictatorship_disguised_as_a_democracy

======
mirimir
> I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass... and I'm all out of
> bubblegum.

John Nada, walking into a bank, with a 12-ga pump shotgun ;)

------
romanlevin
> ... the subtle message of They Live...

Is this a joke?

